# 98 740i - Won't start, rear lights stay on



## mbcarma (Sep 4, 2008)

MY car won't start and the rear lights won't go out when the light switch is turned off and the key is turned off. When I try to start the car I hear a whirring sound in the engine bay. Any ideas?


----------



## bmarti11 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Rear lts stay on*

Hey check the brake switch---its at the brake pedal....if the center piece on the brake pedal itself is missing it will not turn the switch off....or depress the brake switch which turns the brake light off....simple fix...***** a new black button that goes into the hole and that fixes the problem ....


----------

